# Red Hot Fishing in Hopedale Louisiana!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Different week same story!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The past week I have been fishing everyday and have not had time to post some reports so here it goes. FISHING IS RED HOT IN HOPEDALE <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">LOUISIANA</st1lace></st1:State>! And I am not talking about the temperature. Speckled trout and Redfish limits along with some black drum and few flounder just about every trip. Live bait is the key shrimp and croakers under corks and on the bottom. Once you get them in frenzy you can switch a few rods over to plastic?s but you have to keep some throwing the live stuff to keep the bite on.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Start out early and beat the heat by Noon it is super hot and make sure to drink plenty of water. CHECK OUT THE PICTURES they are worth thousand words!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Come and get in on the fun I GAURANTEE TO PUT YOU ON THE FISH!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1">


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------

